# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ >  Ngày 15/3Facebook sẽ đóng cửa vĩnh viễn?

## khoaicukhom

*ngày hôm qua (9/1) cư dân mạng vô cùng hoang mang vì một thông tin xuất phát từ trang weeklyworldnews.com cho rằng mảng xã hội đang "hot" nhất hiện nay - facebook sẽ đóng cửa vĩnh viễn từ ngày 15/03/2011.*
thông tin từ trang này tiết lộ do quá mệt mỏi, căng thẳng nên người sáng lập ra facebook - mark zuckerberg sẽ quyết định đóng cửa vĩnh viễn mảng xã hội được cho là đang "hot" nhất hiện nay vào ngày 15/03/2011
cũng theo bài báo này, vị tỷ phú trẻ tuổi đã chia sẻ: _"facebook thật sự đã vượt qua tầm kiểm soát của tôi, việc căng thẳng trong việc quản lý facebook đã làm hủy hoại cuộc sống của tôi. tôi cần phải chấm dứt sự điên rồ này"._

_tổng gám đốc facebook - tỷ phú trẻ tuổi nhất thế giới mark zuckerberg_
​ông chủ của facebook cũng nói thêm: "sau ngày 15/03, tất cả các hoạt động của facebook sẽ hoàn toàn tắt, chình vì thế, nếu các bạn còn muốn nhìn thấy những hình ảnh hoặc video clip mà các bạn đã từng đưa lên facebook thì ngay lập tức hãy lưu giữ chúng lại máy tính cá nhân. bởi lẽ sau ngày 15/03 mọi dữ liệu của bạn trên facebook sẽ không còn, điều này đồng nghĩa với việc bạn sẽ không bao giờ còn nhìn thấy những hình ảnh đó nữa".
_"tôi không quan tâm đến vấn đề tiền nong, tất cả những gì tôi cần là lấy lại cuộc sống bình yên như trước đây. việc đóng cửa facebook là quyết định vô cùng khó khăn nhưng tôi nghĩ rằng nó sẽ không phải vấn đề quá lớn, thậm chí đây là điều tốt. không có facebook, mọi người sẽ có thể kết bạn ngoài đời thực chứ không chỉ kết bạn ảo trên mạng"_ - mark zuckerberg nhấn mạnh.
ngay sau khi thông tin này được đưa lên, cộng đồng mạng đã lập tức có những bàn luận trái chiều, có nhiều người tin đây là sự thật nên đã nhanh chóng lưu giữ những bức hình của mình khi còn kịp, nhưng cũng có những thành viên không tin và cho rằng đây chỉ là một tin đồn.

_mảng xã hội facebook sẽ đóng cửa vĩnh viễn vào ngày 15/03/2011?_
​nếu facebook đóng của thật, có lẽ những người vui vẻ nhất là những bậc phụ huynh, một phụ huynh chia sẻ với chúng tôi khi được hỏi về thông tin này: "tôi rất vui mừng vì cơn ác mộng facebook cũng kết thúc. bây giờ có lẽ đứa con trai của tôi hàng ngày sẽ không dán mắt vào máy tính nữa, như vậy hẳn nó sẽ có nhiều thời gian cho việc học tập hơn".

facebook hiện đang được xếp hạng là một trong những doanh nghiệp giàu có nhất trên thế giới, với các nhà kinh tế ước tính giá trị của nó vào khoảng 7.900.000.000, đây là một con số quá lớn mà nhiều tổng công ty phải ước ao. chính vì thế, việc một tổng công ty hàng đầu thành công như vậy "bỗng dưng" đóng cửa cũng là một điều không thể tin được.

đây có thể là một thông tin lá cải của trang báo weeklyworldnews.com. bởi lẽ hiện tại, chưa có thông tin chính thức từ phía công ty facebook hay các hãng thông tấn uy tín trên thế giới như cnn, ap, afp… nên tin “facebook sẽ đóng cửa vĩnh viễn vào ngày 15/3” có lẽ là 'tin vịt" nhảm nhí nhất trong những ngày đầu năm 2011.

*theo vnmedia.vn*​

----------


## vanthi1991

“facebook sẽ đóng cửa vĩnh viễn vào ngày 15/3” chắc chắn là 'tin vịt" nhảm nhí nhất trong những ngày đầu năm 2011 [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img])

----------


## vietshiro

nó đã hot rồi.giờ làm nó hot hơn í mà.tin này hoàng nam post từ trang nào đó ?

----------


## iposter

> nó đã hot rồi.giờ làm nó hot hơn í mà.tin này hoàng nam post từ trang nào đó ?


từ báo "lá cải " bạn à [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]
đóng luôn cũng tốt

----------


## namnh

> từ báo "lá cải " bạn à [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]
> đóng luôn cũng tốt


 mình cũng đồng tình với bạn.mình cũng ko thích thằng đó lắm.

----------


## hai0chin

*chuẩn không cần chỉnh*




> mình cũng đồng tình với bạn.mình cũng ko thích thằng đó lắm.


đóng luôn đi cho rảnh, rồi mở một cái khác tốt hơn =))

----------


## giangitnguyen

> đóng luôn đi cho rảnh, rồi mở một cái khác tốt hơn =))


 nếu việt nam chúng ta cũng có được 1 trang mạng xã hội tuyệt như vậy cho người việt thì hay biết mấy.:d

----------


## batbai

trời, anh thấy zing tốt chán. còn vui hơn face nhiều. chẳng qua nhiều người ăn theo thôi! tại vn thì zing vẫn đông khách hơn face nhiều nhiều!

----------


## trihoinachantoan

ủa mà làm gì phải đóng chứ ... đó là quyền tự do của mỗi người..... facebook hay me.zing đều là nhưng trang web xã hỗi đây thui .. vậy tại sao chỉ có 1 cái được tồn tại

----------


## xuyenchi05

> ủa mà làm gì phải đóng chứ ... đó là quyền tự do của mỗi người..... facebook hay me.zing đều là nhưng trang web xã hỗi đây thui .. vậy tại sao chỉ có 1 cái được tồn tại


 có ai bảo là chỉ đc 1 cái tồn tại đâu bạn.

----------


## dinhhaianh091

facebook là mạng xã hội toàn cầu nhưng cũng có 1 số mặt trái của nó
mà facebook không đóng cửa cũng sẽ bị cô lập thui
ví dụ một số nhà mạng của việt nam đã chặn facebook cách đây không lâu [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img])

----------


## chicilonmedia

tin đồn nhảm này nhiều người cũng tin nhỉ. mạng facebook vẫn chiếm số đông người truy cập nhất việt nam. cả công ty facebook trị giá 50 tỉ sống nhờ trang facebook, còn rất nhiều cổ đông tham gia đóng góp. fb mà đóng cửa chắc chuyện cá tháng 4.

----------


## dichvumobile_vn

> *ngày hôm qua (9/1) cư dân mạng vô cùng hoang mang vì một thông tin xuất phát từ trang weeklyworldnews.com cho rằng mảng xã hội đang "hot" nhất hiện nay - facebook sẽ đóng cửa vĩnh viễn từ ngày 15/03/2011.*
> thông tin từ trang này tiết lộ do quá mệt mỏi, căng thẳng nên người sáng lập ra facebook - mark zuckerberg sẽ quyết định đóng cửa vĩnh viễn mảng xã hội được cho là đang "hot" nhất hiện nay vào ngày 15/03/2011
> cũng theo bài báo này, vị tỷ phú trẻ tuổi đã chia sẻ: _"facebook thật sự đã vượt qua tầm kiểm soát của tôi, việc căng thẳng trong việc quản lý facebook đã làm hủy hoại cuộc sống của tôi. tôi cần phải chấm dứt sự điên rồ này"._
> 
> _tổng gám đốc facebook - tỷ phú trẻ tuổi nhất thế giới mark zuckerberg_
> ​ông chủ của facebook cũng nói thêm: "sau ngày 15/03, tất cả các hoạt động của facebook sẽ hoàn toàn tắt, chình vì thế, nếu các bạn còn muốn nhìn thấy những hình ảnh hoặc video clip mà các bạn đã từng đưa lên facebook thì ngay lập tức hãy lưu giữ chúng lại máy tính cá nhân. bởi lẽ sau ngày 15/03 mọi dữ liệu của bạn trên facebook sẽ không còn, điều này đồng nghĩa với việc bạn sẽ không bao giờ còn nhìn thấy những hình ảnh đó nữa".
> _"tôi không quan tâm đến vấn đề tiền nong, tất cả những gì tôi cần là lấy lại cuộc sống bình yên như trước đây. việc đóng cửa facebook là quyết định vô cùng khó khăn nhưng tôi nghĩ rằng nó sẽ không phải vấn đề quá lớn, thậm chí đây là điều tốt. không có facebook, mọi người sẽ có thể kết bạn ngoài đời thực chứ không chỉ kết bạn ảo trên mạng"_ - mark zuckerberg nhấn mạnh.
> ngay sau khi thông tin này được đưa lên, cộng đồng mạng đã lập tức có những bàn luận trái chiều, có nhiều người tin đây là sự thật nên đã nhanh chóng lưu giữ những bức hình của mình khi còn kịp, nhưng cũng có những thành viên không tin và cho rằng đây chỉ là một tin đồn.
> 
> ...


sao lão nhà giàu này không bán rẻ hay cho không mình mình dùng làm quảng cáo nhỉ#-o

----------


## sangdv

tin mới, tập đoàn act của mỹ sẽ tiếp nối thành quả của "facebook.com" bằng việc mua lại toàn bộ csdl của trang này và phát triển trên trang mới có tên là "scam.com".
ngày mở cửa chính thức của "scam.com" là 16/3 (24h sau khi "facebook.com" chính thức đóng cửa).
hiện tin tức đang cập nhật, mọi người chú ý theo dõi nhé.

----------

